# dogs dressed as bees link



## Sungold (May 11, 2003)

*Beedogs*

Well, none of them are mine, but I do think the one on the cover should be the Beesource mascot. ah?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

http://beedogs.com/index_files/page0016.htm

Notice that Lucy has a mite on her! Quick, somebody roll her in sugar!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Barry said:


> http://beedogs.com/index_files/page0016.htm
> 
> Notice that Lucy has a mite on her! Quick, somebody roll her in sugar!


just don't try an ether roll


----------



## allrawpaul (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks! I needed that!


----------



## AllFloridaBee (Sep 25, 2007)

dang funny. if there's a beeBaby, i'd upload my son's pic in his bee suit.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Richard... upload it anyway! I, for one, would like to see your bee, er, I mean your son!


----------

